# Polish A-level



## saruniek

Hi, I'm doing Polish A-Level and I was wondering whether anyone knows any resources that I could use? 
I'd be grateful for any help...


----------



## Thomas1

Hello and welcome to the forums, Saruniek, 

Could you please specify what an "A-level" is? Your mother tongue says 'Polish', mine too, but I have never heard of it in Polish.


----------



## 涼宮

Do you mean the common European framework?  This is what an A level implies, A1 and A2: Both basic.



*A1*Can understand and use familiar everyday expressions and very basic  phrases aimed at the satisfaction of needs of a concrete type. Can  introduce him/herself and others and can ask and answer questions about  personal details such as where he/she lives, people he/she knows and  things he/she has. Can interact in a simple way provided the other  person talks slowly and clearly and is prepared to help.*A2*Can understand sentences and frequently used expressions related to  areas of most immediate relevance (e.g. very basic personal and family  information, shopping, local geography, employment). Can communicate in  simple and routine tasks requiring a simple and direct exchange of  information on familiar and routine matters. Can describe in simple  terms aspects of his/her background, immediate environment and matters  in areas of immediate need.


If your mother tongue is Polish and you want to learn your own grammar, then WR has posted resources you can use http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1069605, or you can type on Google gramatyka polska to find Polish explanations.

You can have plenty of knowledge there


----------



## saruniek

Well, this is the situation... I know the language and can speak it... but writing and grammar aren't up to scratch. However, I have been entered for the Polish A-Level, so I need some resources. 
The actual A-Level is basically an exam done after GCSE, in the UK- for those who didn't know... 

Please keep leaving any links if that's possible, I need all the help I can get


----------



## saruniek

Oh yeah...

But the most important thing is, that I need to be able to write from an adult's point of view, using extended vocabulary and correct grammar....


----------



## dreamlike

Hi Saruniek,

I'm unable to provide you with any help, but I'm very curious to know why your writing and grammar are not up to scratch, as you call it. I presume you filled the blank "Native language" correctly. Have you been living abroad for a long time, and didn't have much exposure to written Polish?


----------



## LilianaB

How good is your Polish, spoken Polish if you do not write much in Polish? Is it proficient: can you say anything in it?


----------



## saruniek

Well, I have lived abroad for a long time now, and during this time I haven't written in Polish, nor have I been reading... so... I can speak the language fine, but English has now become dominant, really.


----------



## LilianaB

Were you a child when you moved abroad, how old about? You could just read regular grammar of the Polish  language. Maybe you just have to work on your style. Do you know the alphabet and spelling of most words?


----------



## dreamlike

I suspected as much. It's such a pity that, in your case, Polish had been as if supplanted by English, since both languages are equally beautiful... I guess it's one of those things that happen if you live abroad and are not exposed to decent, written Polish for too long. How do you feel about it?


----------



## saruniek

Well, this is the thing... I speak English pretty much 24/7, and on top I do French and Spanish... so Polish is kind of missing.. but now that i have to do the A-Level, I'm stuck and have to write like an adult...


----------



## saruniek

I know the alphabet, and know the pronunciation, and all of that.. but my spelling is pretty bad, and my writing isn't chronological, and often doesn't make much sense in the long run....


----------



## LilianaB

Write something in Polish, if you are not embarrassed so we  know better what kind of help you really need, whether you need basic grammar or just some sources to help you with style. You, don't have to in fact, if you don't want to.


----------



## LilianaB

saruniek said:


> I know the alphabet, and know the pronunciation, and all of that.. but my spelling is pretty bad, and my writing isn't chronological, and often doesn't make much sense in the long run....



I think you may start with a basic grammar book and read a Polish-English dictionary just to remember how words are spelled. Then you can read some newspaper articles and books by some authors who have a good style.


----------



## saruniek

I know that all I need is a brush up in writing, as I'm not a failure in Polish just yet...


----------



## saruniek

I would write something but i'm doing coursework at the moment, and in between, checking this, so maybe later.. but if you do come across a good writing resource, please leave a link ....


----------



## LilianaB

Then you need a composition book, preferably a university textbook used by the Polish Department. You could ask some Polish Philology students what they would recommend.


----------



## dreamlike

Don't get me wrong, I don't want to be judgmental, but I wouldn't feel good if I had neglected my *native language* to such an extent that A-level exam could prove difficult for me to pass. You might have decided not to read or write in Polish in favour of other languages, but I think you wouldn't have to make a lot of effort to keep your grasp of Polish at good level, all it takes is reading good pieces of writing in Polish every once in a while.

I know some people who have been living abroad for a long time, too, and their Polish is just as good as it was prior to leaving the country, just because they maintained exposure to our language. 

If you are particularly concerned about your writing, I would advise you reading some good articles and then trying to write something yourself. That's the way I developed my writing style - which I'm still improving. You have to learn from the best.


----------



## saruniek

I see what you're saying... but I have no doubt in myself passing and getting a good grade, but my only query is that I need to improve my writing skills, and that is why I'm asking for any resources available....
also, I do not consider myself to have neglected Polish, I just do not need use it on such a scale as I used to; i don't think that other languages have led me to put Polish to the side... not at all.


----------



## dreamlike

Of course, Saruniek, I'm sure you will pass the exam with flying colors (don't overdo cliches like that one, though! ) As far as writing skills goes, I think it's more of a gift you're born with, rather than the ability you acquire. That being said, you can improve your writing skills to a certain extent - you have to read and write a lot. Perhaps you'll find this helpful.


----------

